# back down



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

I know that there has been more than 100 topics about that but non helped as they all replied with "its normal" and bla bla bla

what happened is Vicky had both ears up at 11 weeks and as soon as she turned 3 months the first ear that stood up at 9 weeks started flopping untill it came down step by step, most of you would say its normal but that's not what I want to hear, I wanna know how can I help her? She already finished teething and she even makes me bleed when she bites me, what should I feed her to help her? Please I need any advice me and my dad are very upset right now


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This is not life-threatening. It is cosmettic. OK? Nothing to be "very upset" about. Some people tape ears. I'm sure someone will weigh in with breath-free strips and other taping techniques. I've never taped a dog's ear. But remember - it is not life threatening.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

If her DOB is April 11, she's probably not done teething. She probably hasn't even started teething.

Nobody is going to give you some magic answer because there is none. Everything you've been reading are all the answers there are. It IS natural, it DOES take a while, and screwing with her ears will probably do more harm than good. They're pretty delicate right now- messing with them could very easily damage them. 

If you're "very upset" because your three month old PUPPY still has floppy ears... you should reconsider your priorities.


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

I was told that it means the puppy is missing some vitamins or calcium. What makes me upset is that it stood up for more than a 3 weeks then it went back down if it was damged it wouldn't have went down step by step right?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Maxil said:


> I was told that it means the puppy is missing some vitamins or calcium. What makes me upset is that it stood up for more than a 3 weeks then it went back down if it was damged it wouldn't have went down step by step right?


They go up and down for quite a while- doesn't mean they're damaged. Usually when they're about to start teething, they'll flop back down. 3 months is still very young- she's got quite a ways to go before her ears finish their little dance. Both my dogs had erect ears that then flopped during teething, then stood back up. Many, many people here have dogs whose ears didn't stand permanently until six months, or even later. If they stood for that long, it's unlikely that the flopping is due to a nutritional deficiency... what is she eating? Good diet is beneficial in general. Good chews will also help strengthen the muscles that help the ears stand, as well as ease teething pain.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Do you have a pic ? Does he have soft ear ? Mine does and his ears are up when he turned 4 month July 12th and sometime it comeback down when he is sleepy. Sometime only 1 is up. But i understand what you feel. Just dont jump the gun too fast. If his ear not up bu 5 months age then you can start take action.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Feed him high quality food . Fromm LBP is good. Get him some real bones.


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

I am giving my dog 1 Tbsp of organic yogurt and half a packet of Knox unflavored gelatin mixed in the kibble to help strengthen their ears. I just started but I do think it is starting to work.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Maxil said:


> I know that there has been more than 100 topics about that but non helped as they all replied with "its normal" and bla bla bla


 
Sorry to say this, but it's normal. And Bla, bla, bla.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I doubt she is done teething. Look to 4-5 months for that.... and bla, bla


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Sorry to say this, but it's normal. And Bla, bla, bla.


:thumbup:



DutchKarin said:


> I doubt she is done teething. Look to 4-5 months for that.... and bla, bla


:thumbup:


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

remember this person is in egypt and probably cant get fromm dog food
to the op please dont give your dog added calcium you can hurt her bones by doing that
feed the best food you can purchase there so her vitamins and mineral levels are all good
the other ear should come back up very soon


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

only 1 ear is down and they are soft @Ace .
thank you all anyways looks like I will have to wait >.<


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Goat cheese a tablespoon 3 times a day in each meal. Or fresh goat milk just alittle in food. I also used ear forms but that goat cheese helped a lot. My vet also said vit c, biotin and niacin 500 mg of each. 
I didn't do the added vitamins though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

